# need to know how to bleed western plow



## odee (Oct 12, 2004)

i have a older western plow with 2 cables for up and down and side to side,i changed all the fluid in the unit and now it wont go up even with no chain on it and only turns to the right,could some one tell me how you can get it to work, i put western plow fluid in it and it did work fine untill i took out all the fluid.i have extra fitings and did try to put a hose with the fitting in it in a quart of fuid and then pull the plow by hand and that didt do it for me,,thanks much,,,odee


----------

